# Grobet refining machine?



## Anonymous (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone tried it before?
http://www.deltaonelapidary.com/detail.php?id=5065
I wonder what's this worth.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't touch it with a ten foot pole. Once you buy it they will not help you with support. Follow what is here on the forum if you really want to learn how this is done correctley.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## nickvc (Jun 30, 2010)

HaHa......do you like throwing money away? You found us, use the FREE knowledge thats available here on the forum....


----------

